# How Heavy or Slim Are You?



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

This is sort of a nosy question but I was sitting here pondering my weight and bemoaning to myself I need to stop looking like a pregnant whale and lose some weight !

*How do you view yourself weight-wise if I may be a nosy busy-body?*

Fat?
Thin?
Average?

*I dare you to answer !* :rofl
Hee hee.

I am *fat *these days.
DESPERATELY need to lose weight !!!
*Doesn't help the SA either.* :no

~~~ FATSO CHUCK ( Lonelyguy111 )

FYI - "Pudgey = "Pudgy"
I HATE spelling mistakes and typos !!!


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I'm pretty thin and lanky for the most part.


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

Its for both male and females right? because it'd have been better if you made the poll options for both genders..like stating "I am a guy who hasnt eaten in years" ,"I am a girl,and I look average"


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

I am average,but my biceps,triceps and my chest arent that broad from the way I feel about it,Idk how others look at me.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

What, no option for "I'm perfect"?

OK, I'm somewhere between Emaciated and Thin.


----------



## cocooned (Jun 29, 2014)

built


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Thin.


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

Lia of Wednesday said:


> Yeah, I just notice all the options are stated in a pessimistic way. Even average is unsure.


This is a forum for social anxiety - what do you expect?


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

Just Lurking said:


> What, no option for "I'm perfect"?
> 
> OK, I'm somewhere between Emaciated and Thin.


I used to be "perfect !"
5' 10" and 160 pounds !

<SIGH>
How I miss those days.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

KIND of like some mixture of thin, slim and athletic maybe... not much fat.... yet my BMI is right for my age, and height.

I would gladly gain 3 or 4 pounds.... but no more that that really.


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

How many of you that voted blubbery were thin before joining SAS?


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

*Me !!!*



George McFly said:


> How many of you that voted blubbery were thin before joining SAS?


Me !

I used to be nice and pleasantly thin but after spending 14 hours a day reading and making posts on SAS all day month after month, I forgot to get exercise !

LOL LOL LOL :lol


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

I consider myself average, but I'm trying to lose a few pounds. I miss being skinny. Too many years of inactivity. :|


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

Right now I'm average. I have been losing a bit of weight to get myself trim and in better shape once again. Growing up I was rail thin though.


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

*Was Think Too*



Darktower776 said:


> Right now I'm average. I have been losing a bit of weight to get myself trim and in better shape once again. Growing up I was rail thin though.


Me too.
When I as a kid and a teenager I was rail thin too.

5' 10" and I was 145 in my teens.
You could look at me and count my ribs because I was skin and bone.
*
Now, I look like a pregnant whale !* LOL LOL LOL 









( oops - "think" = "thin" ---- typo


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

Im just over 9 stone.. So i would say at my height (5'4), im above average size (although have muscular tone.) 

This thread has inspired me to begin a water fast (eek), starting tomorrow.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

I could stand to lose 10-20 pounds. I'm 5'11 and have broad shoulders, so nobody else thinks I need to lose a little, but I do.


----------



## Ignopius (Mar 19, 2013)

I'm about average. But all my weight goes on my butt. Which is weird cause im a guy. =/


----------



## moloko (May 1, 2013)

Look half starved, yes.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

pudgy, almost blubbery


----------



## ThisGirl15 (Mar 1, 2014)

In between thin and average.

I pretty much consider that slim/slender.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I used to be thin, but sort of got pudgy due to poor diet and everything. :/ Not fat but def. not skinny (flat stomach, thin arms).


----------



## Juschill (Jul 25, 2014)

UM...imma need bout two forklifts plz and thank you


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I'm built like a tank. A chubby tank.


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

Let's just say that my body drives women wild.


----------



## VictimEternal (Aug 10, 2014)

My body grosses woomen out


----------



## Vanderfee (Aug 12, 2013)

Pudgy but already losing weight for the reason of wanting my life back!


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

im skinny and muscular


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Skinny.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

Emaciated. 5'11" and 122 lbs. I had a co-worker tell me if he didn't know any better he would have thought I was a meth addict.


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

*Congrats !*

*I admire you all for having the guts and fortitude to admit your weight !
Yay !!!
*
I am a fat slob these days and desperately want to be thin again.
There !

*I said it !!!!*
LOL.

I am shaped like a basketball these days and it makes me sick.
I used to be in great shape and slim and trim.
Too many years sitting behind a computer and not getting off my duff.

Bad for the health and mental attitude needless to say.
Makes you feel tired and run down and it affects your emotional state by feeling lousy all the time. I finally got that through my head.


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

Lacking Serotonin said:


> Emaciated. 5'11" and 122 lbs. I had a co-worker tell me if he didn't know any better he would have thought I was a meth addict.


When I was a teenager I was 5' 10" and 140 - 145.
Yeah. You must be pretty thin.
Better health wise to be real thin than heavy !


----------



## chaosherz (May 15, 2011)

Skinny but not emaciated. 168cm and 54kg / 5'6 and 120lbs. BMI of 19. I wish I could gain weight but I just can't eat enough, my metabolism is too fast coz I'm an ectomorph.


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

*Long Road to Get Back to Good Weight and Health*



chaosherz said:


> Skinny but not emaciated. 168cm and 54kg / 5'6 and 120lbs. BMI of 19. I wish I could gain weight but I just can't eat enough, my metabolism is too fast coz I'm an ectomorph.


That is the way I was when I was younger, I could eat tons of food and not gain weight at all. My body burned it all up, but now after not getting any exercise for a long time, my metabolism has slowed down to a crawl and I gain weight after only a small amount of food.

A month and half ago, I bought a good weight watchers scale that is accurate to 1/10 of a pound and I started writing down everything I ate each day, and keeping a chart of my weight. I look each day at my weight gain or loss from the day before and see what I ate.

My metabolism is so low and slow, I can eat only say a couple sandwiches, a bowl of cereal, and a couple of other small items during the day and actually gain from 1-5 pounds in only ONE day !

I started swimming a while back and that is helping me feel better and boost my metabolism, but is slow going. I have lost about 15 pounds but it took a while. I have a long long ways to go. I gained a LOT of weight.

Once you sit around for like 10 years not working out, it is hard to get back to normal health and weight. I ate quite well for years, salads, raw fruits, nuts, even eating powdered herbs and taking supplements, *but I forgot the other side of the equation for good health - exercise !!*


----------



## firestar (Jun 27, 2009)

I was overweight until recently. I've been losing weight for the better part of the past year. Now I guess I'm average or maybe on the thin side? 

I'm average height (maybe 5'5"-5'6") and about 125 pounds. But I've been overweight since I was a kid so I don't really think of myself that way.


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

Moderately overweight but, you know, I'm not even sure how much of an effect it has. I'm quite mobile, spend several hours a day walking and doing chores, have powerful calves and endurance is not horrible. My frame is quite small but I really don't feel like I'm limited much in flexibility or mobility by being 10-20kg overweight. Even when I was 40kg overweight I had no issue with being on my legs and walking briskly 6-9 hours a day, but my knees are a bit dubious at times, if I go overboard. I'm working on losing weight for future health reasons but I doubt I'll look any better when skinny-fat.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

LawfulStupid said:


> Moderately overweight but, you know, I'm not even sure how much of an effect it has. I'm quite mobile, spend several hours a day walking and doing chores, have powerful calves and endurance is not horrible. My frame is quite small but I really don't feel like I'm limited much in flexibility or mobility by being 10-20kg overweight. Even when I was 40kg overweight I had no issue with being on my legs and walking briskly 6-9 hours a day, but my knees are a bit dubious at times, if I go overboard. I'm working on losing weight for future health reasons but I doubt I'll look any better when skinny-fat.


I'm kind of the same way. I look chubby, but i'm very strong and agile due to years of martial arts and working hard physical jobs for most of my life. I'm 41 years old and i could still work hard jobs if i chose to.

My legs are powerful and kind of well defined due to biking so much this summer. I look strange in a way with the top part of me being chubby and the bottom well defined lol.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

6' 179 pounds. Don't need to lose anymore weight just trying to gain muscles. Little chubby in my stomach.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Obese. I am heavily muscled though so carry it fairly well.

I have lost 83lbs though over the last couple of years. Another 43lbs to lose and I will be at my initial target. When I get there no doubt I will still be quite fat though


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

LawfulStupid said:


> Moderately overweight but, you know, I'm not even sure how much of an effect it has. I'm quite mobile, spend several hours a day walking and doing chores, have powerful calves and endurance is not horrible. My frame is quite small but I really don't feel like I'm limited much in flexibility or mobility by being 10-20kg overweight. Even when I was 40kg overweight I had no issue with being on my legs and walking briskly 6-9 hours a day, but my knees are a bit dubious at times, if I go overboard. I'm working on losing weight for future health reasons but I doubt I'll look any better when skinny-fat.


That is good.
Even if you are moderately overweight and still active that is good for the health.

What I did was very undisciplined and foolish.

I have eaten quite well for many years, but a long time ago I stopped working out and before you know it, the weight comes on and then you are tired and run down all the time from not doing anything.

It all can creep up on you slowly before you realize just how bad things have gotten. Better to nip it in the bud before it gets bad.

Don't do what I did ! ( Put things off )


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

*Excellent !!!!*



splendidbob said:


> Obese. I am heavily muscled though so carry it fairly well.
> 
> I have lost 83lbs though over the last couple of years. Another 43lbs to lose and I will be at my initial target. When I get there no doubt I will still be quite fat though


Wow !
83 pounds !!
Excellent !!!

How did you do it?


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Lonelyguy111 said:


> Wow !
> 83 pounds !!
> Excellent !!!
> 
> How did you do it?


Thanks - Alas, monitoring calories and eating at a deficit for a long time  - simple idea, less simple to do


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

splendidbob said:


> Thanks - Alas, monitoring calories and eating at a deficit for a long time  - simple idea, less simple to do


Yes.

I have had to keep a log of everything I am eating and a log of my weight to see how much or little I need to consume to lose weight and my metabolism is so slow, that eating just ordinary sized meals will add 1 to up to even 5 pounds of weight in only 24 hours which is remarkable. I am having to eat almost nothing at all to lose weight.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*What's your BMI?*

Mine's about 24
And nudges a notch up or down for months when training or eating.
Has decreased for years


----------



## Amorphousanomaly (Jun 20, 2012)

I used to be fat, so I lost 100 lbs and now I'm pretty average. My beau is 6' ~260 lbs. He could be chubbier, I love squishy boys. Not girls though, I wish I was a stick figure.


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

*Most Are Doing Very Well !*

Most folks here are doing great according to the poll.
Most are not badly overweight it seems which is good.

I am doing better but I have a long ways to go.
Being overweight not only makes you feel tired and run down, it is bad for your health in the long run and it makes you feel worse about yourself which only aggravates the social anxiety and low self-esteem.

When you are pained at looking at yourself in the mirror because of your weight it is time to work on it. I waited much too long and now I am shaped like a blimp.

Lost some weight in the last month.
Desperately need to get back to fighting weight !


----------



## 0blank0 (Sep 22, 2014)

Average...trying to lose weight tho.


----------



## Jammer25 (Feb 22, 2014)

Average - 5'11", 170lb

I have fairly muscular legs, but I need to start paying more attention to my abs and lifting again to regain the mass and definition I used to have in my arms.


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

Lacking Serotonin said:


> Emaciated. 5'11" and 122 lbs. I had a co-worker tell me if he didn't know any better he would have thought I was a meth addict.


I'm that height and was around that weight as a teenager and into my early 20's so I know how you feel. People would tell me I needed to eat more sometimes but the truth was that I ate more than they did.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

Darktower776 said:


> I'm that height and was around that weight as a teenager and into my early 20's so I know how you feel. People would tell me I needed to eat more sometimes but the truth was that I ate more than they did.


I used to eat like you. Now I don't have an appetite. My doctor wanted to test me for HIV since I can't eat. The most I ever weighed before Resperidal help was 135, but I've lost that weight since thing.


----------



## bancho1993 (Aug 28, 2014)

I would say around Average


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

I got some extra. All of it is in my belly area, so I look like I was pregnant or something.


----------



## peacelizard (Apr 17, 2014)

I've been fat most of my life but always been big body wise. Right now, 6'2" and about 280 but was still big at 210


----------



## Hikikomori2014 (Sep 8, 2014)

waist size in jeans is 30 inches


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I'm average. 5'10 & around 160lbs. I start to look a bit skinny if I lose 10lbs. The most I ever weighed was between 175-180lbs & I'll never let that happen again. It's how I got some stretch marks after I lost the weight again


----------



## Meanderer (Apr 2, 2013)

I put pudgey, but maybe I'm blubbery. I know I could lose some weight, but it's hard to tell how much. Ah well, I guess I would find out if I bothered to try.


----------



## Donkeybutt (May 3, 2013)

I'm practically emaciated and I'm 22 pounds underweight( 5' 10" tall and 138 pounds), yet somehow, I still manage to be pretty strong. Being thin sucks, though. Everyone assumes I starve myself even though I eat like a freakin pig and nothing will change my weight no matter what or how much I eat. :?


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Donkeybutt said:


> I'm practically emaciated and I'm 22 pounds underweight, yet somehow, I still manage to be pretty strong. Being thin sucks, though. Everyone assumes I starve myself even though I eat like a freakin pig and nothing will change my weight no matter what or how much I eat. :?


If you're significantly underweight despite eating a lot, you might want to get it checked out. Some people have undiagnosed hyperthyroidism - or other issues.

~~~

I'm average - pudgy depending on the time of the year/month/lunarcycle.


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

Nunuc said:


> I got some extra. All of it is in my belly area, so I look like I was pregnant or something.


LOL.

Me too!
I look like I have a basketball for a stomach !
I told someone a while back that I am pregnant with twins !
LOLOLOL

Help !


----------



## Donkeybutt (May 3, 2013)

diamondheart89 said:


> If you're significantly underweight despite eating a lot, you might want to get it checked out. Some people have undiagnosed hyperthyroidism - or other issues.
> 
> ~~~
> 
> I'm average - pudgy depending on the time of the year/month/lunarcycle.


According to my doctor, its just part of how my body is. Ever since I was a child, I've always been at least 15 pounds underweight and I still gained weight over time as I grew, but I never really weighed as much as I was supposed to. Still, I'm pretty sure I'm messed up no matter what anyone tells me because there is no way all of that food is cycling through without making me at least average in weight. :blank


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

I'm thin and underweight. You can see my ribs -_- I have a larger appetite than my entire family and I have never been able to gain weight. Been 5'7 120-125 lbs since high school, so like 7-8 years now.


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

Marlon said:


> I'm thin and underweight. You can see my ribs -_- I have a larger appetite than my entire family and I have never been able to gain weight. Been 5'7 120-125 lbs since high school, so like 7-8 years now.


I used to be that way when I was a kid and teenager.
It seemed that no amount of food could put any pounds on me and I was super skinny and thin. I had a lot of energy and felt good.

Now that I am older, and had not worked out for a long time, it is completely the opposite. I can eat only a small amount of food and actually gain 1-4 pounds in only 24 hours !

*Lesson:*
Keep exercising and working out if you can !
Keep moving !


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

I'm thin enough to slide through the door without opening it.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

I find the options slightly offensive, OP. I am pretty thin, but I by no means look unhealthy, like the options seem to imply.

I don't really put on weight no matter how I eat though. I weigh about 56 KG (123 pounds), which is pretty thin for my height (5"11), but I don't think I look too bad though. Plus I'm only 16. I think my ideal weight would be like, 65 KG. I'm putting on weight lately though. I've had people tell me that I have trouble gaining weight because of anxiety.


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

Glass-Shards said:


> I find the options slightly offensive....


LOL.

Don't be offended!
I meant that as good fun with no malice!
I laughed and laughed at the options because personally I have gotten fat as a whale and I thought that would be a funny and light-hearted way to put the options !

When I was younger I did look "emaciated as if I had not eaten in 40 days" I was so skinny !

No meanness intended !


----------



## Apathie (Dec 21, 2013)

I like to think of myself as thin, but i'm probably bordering on emaciated (looks-wise) with my 138 pounds at a height of about 6ft.


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

6ft tall, and 165 pounds. So just about average.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

6' 178. Better than being at over 250 pounds like I used to be.


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

you need 3 forklifts to move me


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

@ravens how did you lose so much weight? I've noticed it in your pictures too on the post a pic of yourself right now. how long did it take also?


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

SummerRae said:


> @*ravens* how did you lose so much weight? I've noticed it in your pictures too on the post a pic of yourself right now. how long did it take also?


About 5 years ago started dieting and got down to 190 about 2 years ago. Gained weight and got back to 230 and then started dieting and walking back in February. Lost about 50 pounds in the past 8 months. Also been lifting weights since then.


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

SummerRae said:


> you need 3 forklifts to move me


LOL LOL LOL.
That is the way I have been recently !

Except the forklifts keep breaking down because I am too heavy !


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Average according to the ol BMI shindig. 70kg, 6ft.


----------



## Boertjie (Aug 7, 2014)

85kg 1.84m tall

187lbs 6 foot


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

5'5 1/2" 124lbs. 
So, fairly thin.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

6'1 184 pounds. I look thin, but I'm noticing my stomach is getting squishier, when it used to be solid.


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

I'll just leave my vote and be on my way ^-^


----------



## Sinatra (Mar 13, 2013)

I'm skinny enough that it makes me look deformed lol, problem is I'm too lazy to cook for myself and end up starving most days


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Somewhere between thin and emaciated, lol. I hate eating food. Waste of time and finicky tastebuds are tough customers to satisfy. I eat once a day, then try to fulfill the rest of my vitamins and whatnot with tiny snacks and power beverages. 

I really need (and want) to go on the full Soylent diet. For the rest of my life. Thanks.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Generally average. Need to lose weight though <.<;; on the other hand I barely eat much so... *flops*


----------



## Awkto Awktavious (May 11, 2011)

I'm really thin.


----------



## villadb (Dec 30, 2012)

I weigh less than 10 stone which for a 5'10 guy is a bit feeble really. I think I'm just skinny boned.


----------



## Terranaut (Jul 11, 2013)

I am 330 lbs. This is wonderful because only about 5 months ago I tipped the scales at 378--my all time heaviest. I got a doctor to give me a thyroid medication that turns off my interest in food entirely. Unfortunately, he retired and now I'm back with doctors who are more worried about their own liability than helping me improve the quality and length of my life. This is such a blow. I thought I was gonna be able to make it down into the low 200s again but the medicine that works is just not in the playbook of endocrinologists who treat everyone as if they are a med school model or cadaver. I wish I could just sign a release promising I won't sue for malpractice. I was on this drug through a psychiatrist 15 years ago and I lost all my excess weight, built muscle, kicked methadone and went to trade school and was the only student to get a perfect attendance certificate and a 4.0 average. It works for me. But finding someone who cares about you more than they worry about experimentation with off-label therapies has been a real *****.


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

I'm a land whale-cat hybrid.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

^^ really that's attractive..:hide....I'm 200lbs 177cm so a little pudgey I guess but I have some muscle cause I used to do a lot of heavy physical work just can't let it get any higher so I've started some exercise again


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Weighed today at 169. I wish my stomach was a little flatter.


----------



## equiiaddict (Jun 27, 2006)

I'm average. I'm slim but I have curves without being "chubby" if that makes sense. I'm 5'7" and 135lbs.


----------



## peachypeach (Oct 9, 2014)

Lonelyguy111 said:


> Me too.
> When I as a kid and a teenager I was rail thin too.
> 
> 5' 10" and I was 145 in my teens.
> ...


cute! :b whale is my favorite n 1st love.


----------



## peachypeach (Oct 9, 2014)

i'd say i've been trying to get pudgey lately so i'm in the

Average - I Am OK, Not Fat or Thin

I wish I looked like Jessica Alba though, cause she's super cute n nice n sweet. lol...


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

None of your business.


----------



## Kanova (Dec 17, 2012)

6'2-6'3 Probably around 225lbs or so. No, its not all fat. (Some though)


----------



## goku23 (Nov 22, 2014)

6'1 and 105kg i think it was last time i checked


----------



## Ravyre (Nov 24, 2014)

I'd say I'm average.

I am 5'3" in height and weigh 8 stone (112 pounds).


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

6'4" 183lbs. Let's just say my love handles and moobs are gone. That's all I care about.

My carb/artificial sugar intake consists mainly of the creamer I put in my coffee. Or else I live on a strict protien/fiber diet and I drink at least 96 oz of water a day (basically down a whole nalgene bottle with every meal. I include a packet of 'emergenC' for flavor, and keep my electrolytes etc. in balance). I don't feel deprived. Although I will always be a little hungry or crave something. The key is making something tasty that doesn't spike your blood sugar. 

When I get back to my workout regiment, I may feel inclined to 'cheat' again.


----------



## C808 (Sep 22, 2014)

Obese..5'8 - 236 pounds


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

Far from slim .. on my way to fatdom. There's no point in dieting when my resolve is so weak right now. My life feels like at a standstill..for an absolutely ridiculous reason. What makes me feel this is the biggest hardship..it's quite pathetic of me to be strongly dramatic. But yeah I'm getting chubby (just had 2 choc cookies)


----------



## equiiaddict (Jun 27, 2006)

I'm average, 5'7" and 135lbs. I do have some muscle tone and definition especially in my thighs/calves from horseback riding, but I'm working on toning everything at the moment. I'm not flabby, but I could be in better shape if that makes sense.
My biggest fear is exercising too much and losing my curves. I got really skinny a few years ago because I started running all the time as a way to try and deal with my anxiety and I didn't like the way I looked at all.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

This year my fat a** has continued to get fatter.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

About 6' and 192 lbs. A bit "pudgy", I guess. :stu


----------



## Wren611 (Oct 19, 2012)

Average, I'd say. But I'm a short-arse with an hourglass figure.


----------

